

Tell HN: ScoreYard has launched - Sport League and Team management - levirosol
http://www.scoreyard.com/home

======
levirosol
This is a project of mine that I have worked on in varying degrees for the
past year and I'm very happy to see it go live, even if it's not 100% yet.

I created ScoreYard because, as a parent of 3 kids who are active in different
sports, I thought it was ridiculously hard for me to keep track of their ever
changing schedules, and for the coaches to communicate out to the parents.
Some use email, some use phone trees, some use smoke and a blanket...

Then you add in the complication of me keeping out of town family updated on
schedules (they would often be in town for a weekend and want to catch a
game), and my head nearly exploded.

Anyways, I started building ScoreYard on my own last year. I had the idea, I
had the skillset to build it, but I just didn't have the man hours. So, in Jan
of this year I brought on two co-founders. One rockstar developer, and one
socially connected marketer.

After bringing on the co-founders, a lot has changed. We basically scrapped
99% of the code I had written and started fresh. Now we're in the mindset of
"get it out there" and will be pushing new features as quickly as we can.

Right now we're most focused on getting feedback. We aren't building this in a
silo and want do our best at building out features users actually want vs what
we think they want. Be it design feedback, functionality feedback, or just bug
reports, we want to hear it.

Feel free to contact me directly: Levi@ScoreYard.com

------
dustinson
Awesomness!!!

